# 2012 Outback 312Bh



## Cheff1974

For sale, trailer is in excellent condition. Sleeps 10, has slide covers, new tires, new battery, tinted windows, has outdoor grill that's never been used. Comes with stabilizer bars and hitch.
20k or best offer. Text number below for pics. Located in Houston. Tx
281-660-4367


----------

